# Webbed Toes



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yup... good for swimming (on retrieves in water)


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Like little ducks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one of the coolest things about them. They are ducks in water.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Paddling fools. Just don't put them in a race with a labrador. : Oakly had his butt kicked by a 12 year old lab this summer.:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Paddling fools. Just don't put them in a race with a labrador. : Oakly had his butt kicked by a 12 year old lab this summer.:doh::doh::doh:


 I find that Mister will swim at whatever speed he feels necessary. If he and Sunny are going for the same ball, he visibly picks up the pace!!

Here is a pic showing Mister's super-webbed toes! (Sunny's are not nearly as webbed)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep....all "water" dogs have webbed paws. Cool huh? 

If we had webbed hands and feet we could swim almost as good as they do! :lol:


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

It"s so cute!
However, my lab doesn't like swimming


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

All DOGS have webbed paws to some degree. Whippets and Greyhounds do... and they hate water (usually)


----------

